# Eheim Input/Output tube sizing?



## Chrom0zone (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm having a hard time finding the size of the input/output for tubing on these models, can anyone add some light?  

Classic 2213
Echo 2232 
Pro 2222

Reason: I'm using ADA 13mm tubing for the Lily's.

Thanks.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

The 2213 uses 13mm. I'm using the ADA tubing along with the ADA lily pipes. They fit like a charm!

The others, I'm not sure of?

Brian


----------



## Chrom0zone (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, that's what I thought about the 2213.
I think the echo 2232 is the same.
I really need to know about the pro 2222.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

The 2222 uses 1/2" or 12/16 mm tubing.

http://www.petsolutions.com/Info.aspx?id=59


----------



## Chrom0zone (Jun 4, 2006)

http://www.petsolutions.com/Info.aspx?id=59

Great website, just what I needed. It looks like all 3 use the same tubing.

Thanks!


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jul 17, 2006)

I have the ecco 2232 with the tubes pushed on to the Mini V-1 at 13mm. Works like a charm!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Sadly...I wouldn't take that chart as gospel. I don't think the 2026/2126 uses different sized tubing on inlet and outlet.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

There have been some changes.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

turbomkt said:


> Sadly...I wouldn't take that chart as gospel. I don't think the 2026/2126 uses different sized tubing on inlet and outlet.


Very true. Eheim somehow published wrong information a while ago for the 2026/2126 and the 2028/2128 and that info has been circulating everywhere.

Both these models have input and output hoses of 16/22mm (inner/outer) diameter.


----------



## Chrom0zone (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the replys.

Since I have the 13mm tubing from ADA, I'm going to stick with the ecco.


----------

